# TiVo Stream/Tivo Online



## rp1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Do you self a favor and don't waste your time by trying to use IE (11) or Edge (25) to stream Tivo content (on your home network). Install Chrome and stream within 10 minutes. <wasted quite a few hours, doah!> dp


----------



## rp1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Does anyone know if I can sync the Tivo Stream/Tivo Online with the Tivo local content? 

(My wife is in the living room watching a program on the Tivo Roamio. I am in the den doing bills using Tivo Online to my Tivo Stream-we want to watch the same signal. Possible? (Just wondering since we used to do this using a TV card in the PC and a RF Coax from a RF modulator. Yep, pretty bad signal.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

No, each manages its own stream. Also, Online only plays recorded content.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

bradleys said:


> ... Online only plays recorded content.


Technically true, but if you pick a live program to watch, it will record and chase play so you're only a few seconds behind.


----------

